# Really Really Free Market In Portland, Oregon



## CrustLife_guard (Jun 8, 2009)

We're startin up the Portland Oregon Really Really Free Market again for Summer 2009! 

The Basics:
Every 2nd Saturday of the month (Starting June 13th) 12pm-4pm at Pennesula Park (on Albina between Ainsworth and Rosa Parks). 

What its about- 
The Really Really free market is a chance for people to swap stuff, give away stuff, get stuff, offer stuff, and share/learn skills ALL FOR FREE. If you have skills you want to share, you should show up and share them. In the past people have- taught basic guitar, shared herbal remedies, and taught basket weaving. If you have stuff you don't want/need anymore you should bring it and someone else might want it! Maybe you just wanna hang out or see what other people bring- that's fine too!

Some things to keep in mind-
It is really awesome when people take back with them whatever they bring that someone doesn't take- that leaves less cleanup for us volunteers. 
It is also really awesome when people don't bring trash- if you have broken stuff no one is gonna want, please don't haul it all the way to the park.
Make it a safe space! Be respectful and open while you're there. Obviously, its a park and anyone can be there, but its great when everyone gets along!

Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jul 10, 2009)

Really Really Free Market ::

The list is likely outdated, but according to it there has been one at somepoint or another. No contact infol, but if you look around you might find something.


----------

